

The Myth of Sisyphus - nicholjs
http://www.instapaper.com/text?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.instapaper.com%2Ftext%3Fu%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.sccs.swarthmore.edu%252Fusers%252F00%252Fpwillen1%252Flit%252Fmsysip.htm

======
nicholjs
Whether an open source project, struggling with a startup, or leading a
profitable corporate giant, you need to pick up and do it again tomorrow no
matter how good your vacation is.

